# Addict fork rake



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I need to replace the fork on my R4. There are 2 options. One buy an OEM replacement or buy aftermarket. However I can't find any website that posts the amount of rake that the OEM fork has. Can someone help me, please?
Any suggestions on an aftermarket fork?

Thanks.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I think you should call Scott and ask them. Also, you would want to get a fork that is the same length axle to crown or know what a different length one is going to do to the geometry/character of handling.


----------

